# Kindle DX font size



## vickeleveque (May 24, 2010)

I am visually impaired, so I am interested in increasing the existing font sizes on my DX. Someone told me that I could download software that would add three  additional size choices. Is this true?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The v2.5 upgrade is adding two more font sizes and also making the fonts crisper. If you don't have v2.5 yet you can put a font hack on - if you have the US DX that is. I don't think it's available for the DXi. I don't have the link to the hacks available right now, but if you do a search here on KB you'll find it. (Or some other kind soul with more time than me will come and post it here!)

Two things to bear in mind. You can't use the font hack if you already have v2.5 on your Kindle (they haven't been made available yet) and secondly, if you put the hack on, you won't be able to update to v2.5 automatically. You'll have to wait for the manual file to be available and then you'll have to uninstall the hacks.

If you're not confident about putting the hack on or manually updating to v2.5 I'd say wait for v2.5 and see if those fonts are suitable for you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The font enhancements are available for any DX. . .they're just different files depending on which wireless version you have.  But, it should be cautioned they are NOT supported by Amazon.  The only enhancements currently available work with software version 2.3.x  As lin said, if you really want to do that, there are threads with links to the files in the Tips and Tricks section (where this thread will likely be moved as well).

An updated software version, not yet officially released by Amazon, version 2.5, will, among other things, add two larger size fonts than the 6 you already have.  Amazon did a pre-release of the update to a percentage of users and "captured" copies of this file are available here and there, but my personal advice would be to just wait until it's officially released and get the file from Amazon.  The timeline announced was "late May" so, really, it's any day now.  It will either come to your device automatically if you keep the wireless on, or, when officially released, the file will be available via "Kindle Support" with very clear instructions on how you can apply the update yourself.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> (snipped) ....The font enhancements are available for any DX. . .they're just different files depending on which wireless version you have......


Ann - do you know where the links are for the DXi font hack? I followed the link in the thread here on KB and although there are screensaver hacks for the DXi, none of the zip files included a DXi file for any of the font hacks, so far as I could see.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought NogDog had them all on his website. . .


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Nice to know that the new 2.5 upgrade has larger font options. It's surprising that they didn't build that level of flexibility into the original design.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

joeychips said:


> Nice to know that the new 2.5 upgrade has larger font options. It's surprising that they didn't build that level of flexibility into the original design.


The larger font sizes are no doubt a huge boon to the visually impaired, but to be honest the largest font now available in v2.5, when used on a device the size of a K2, barely gets one word per line on the screen. I would have thought from a practical point of view it's more or less impossible to read a book in that fashion.


----------

